# I made the news....



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

Another plow scam hit Western NY. I decided to help by plowing for free for scam victims. Crazy? Maybe... Another video can be seen at wivb.com under the call for action section, but it doesn't have me talking. I had to record this with my camera, so the quality isn't great....


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Your doing a great thing, if I lived in the area I would be sure to help out, but Im in MA.

PS. Thanks for your service.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That is very generous of you. Karma will reward you.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Good job. And thanks for your service!


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

I figured since we haven't had much snow at all ( I think we are about 4 1/2 feet below average right now), costs are way down so I could use some of that saved fuel money on these drives. I'm trying to get a Ford Ranger (very small driveways) right now, so that I can dedicate a truck to that route and take on a few more. It's tough though since it's tax time. My normal route is about 20 minutes south of that area. I have a guy that will volunteer if I get a truck for him to run. I have already gotten a call from a church offering a donation for fuel or to put towards a truck.

I sure hope these scammers get jail time. It's pretty sad when you rip off elderly disabled people and dont think twice about it.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Vary nice! You will have lots of new customers from here on. Thank you for your services as a vet, and for being a good person!


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Hats off to you... That's a great thing you're doing there.

BTW... Watch the back of the A-frame when your plow lifts at 1:50 in the video.... The rear of the A-frame lifts a few inches before it starts to pivot... definitely looks like something is broken. Check your main pivot bolt that goes through the pivot beam and the A-frame, and the sleeves that it goes through. Also, the pivot pins that go through the configuration plates into the pivot beam... both are pretty common issues with Ultramounts, and I couldn't help but notice. Just sayin... Hate to see you get screwed with a break-down.


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

Good Job brother!! It will come back to you 10 fold.Thumbs Up


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, it's pretty worn.I had it looked at by the western dealer at the beginning of the season and he said that it wasnt going to break, but it moves around while driving. I will take another look at it in the daylight tomorrow though just to make sure. I have a back up beater truck with plow and this plow goes bye bye after this year. Switching over to a Boss VXT.


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

wow, yeah that is moving a lot more...... definitely looking at that tomorrow!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rlee;1426546 said:


> Another plow scam hit Western NY. I decided to help by plowing for free for scam victims. Crazy? Maybe... Another video can be seen at wivb.com under the call for action section, but it doesn't have me talking. I had to record this with my camera, so the quality isn't great....


Nice job 
? I have for you
Was the scam lowball prices or was they at the market rate


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Good job man.


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

Antlerart06;1426711 said:


> Nice job
> ? I have for you
> Was the scam lowball prices or was they at the market rate


They were at or above market rate. Some were way above. One woman had a single car driveway that I couldn't even pull my truck all the way into, and they charged her 400 for the season. 12' long at best, no sidewalk.


----------



## tread lightly services (Jan 8, 2012)

kudos to you!! these scum will get what is coming to them...karma is a bi*ch!!!!


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

Rumor has it they were found and arrested last night. Not sure if it's true, but I'm sure if it is, it'll be on the news today or tomorrow.


----------



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

All I can say is you're the man. I hope they did get whats coming to them. People like that should be shot. You sir are a very special kind of guy. I wish we had more like you.


----------



## StrongestDad (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome brother. And I'm sure u will break even this yr in tips and new clients. Next yr will b all profit!!! Go team USA!!!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Man, Buffalo is giving all of us a bad wrap. Glad you stepped in, even if you only ended up plowing them 2 more times this year your their hero, might want to think about adding another truck next year, I think you'll need it. We pick up 1 or 2 a year from people who were only plowed out a couple times when under seasonal contracts. I am putting together a pamphlet for our company for next year and it tells people what to look for and questions to ask contractor's to hopefully weed out the bad apples.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rlee;1426878 said:


> They were at or above market rate. Some were way above. One woman had a single car driveway that I couldn't even pull my truck all the way into, and they charged her 400 for the season. 12' long at best, no sidewalk.


So on that driveway what the rate should be And whats the figure at per vist


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

I wouldn't charge anymore than 225-250 for the season and that may be on the high side. I literally pull in, drop the plow, drag it out, put the truck in drive and push it to the side of the street. Total it takes about 25 seconds, if that. There is no cleanup because my blade covers the entire driveway (plus an inch or two). No shoveling required. The drive is so small that even without my plow, I couldn't legally park my truck in it. I would hang out into the street.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

This country needs more genuinely good people like you. Thank you for your service to our country, and for continuing to serve those in need at home. You may end up needing to add 2 trucks after this, as not only will you probably end up with all of these customers for next year, but I would think you'll get even more from this story and word of mouth. You never know, something that started from you kindness and willingness to help, may very well end up being a very wise business decision. All my best to you sir.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rlee;1427046 said:


> I wouldn't charge anymore than 225-250 for the season and that may be on the high side. I literally pull in, drop the plow, drag it out, put the truck in drive and push it to the side of the street. Total it takes about 25 seconds, if that. There is no cleanup because my blade covers the entire driveway (plus an inch or two). No shoveling required. The drive is so small that even without my plow, I couldn't legally park my truck in it. I would hang out into the street.


I see you base ur season contacts on the avg of the last 3 yrs 
Sorry about asking a lot ?? just trying understand the season contacts
Around here we dont do that never done one for snow


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

thats really nice of you to step in and help. im sure you will earn some new paying customers out of this whole deal as well


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

that advertising alone is worth the costs. Just don't get in over your head. Buying a ranger and having a volunteer could cause you alot more issues then you think it would. I think 20 for free is more then anyone could ever ask of you, and next year business comes first. Really and truly, you are a better man then most! I don't know if many of us here would do the same, it is hard to work for free and I hope you get it back tenfold.

Jon


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

good job man and a big thank you for your service.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

:salute: I dont think there is much more to say!:salute: Canadian or American :salute:for all you have done!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

good stuff!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Really good thing you did there. Have to congratulate you on being that guy to help out


----------



## Mrplow247 (Dec 3, 2010)

Great job ryan. I have emails from this scammer from when he offered me a job with him. Ill pull some of them. 

He offered me "unlimited hours" I will post his email addy for all to see


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Thumbs up to you !!


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for stepping up to the plate and bailing those people out .
Giggles is showing quite a bit more about Her and Her Husband Pam . 
" Terry Jarvis " AKA Tess Hennessy and Her Husband Pam Hennessy and Pam's Son Robert who reportedly went around collecting some of the checks for the full season snow plowing .
http://www.complaintsboard.com/comp...plowing-service-buffalo-new-york-c581658.html

It has been rumored that She/They are on " Living On The System " This could be the reason .
http://www.complaintsboard.com/comp...ium-snowplowing-buffalo-new-york-c582255.html


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That is awesome! It takes a very generous person to do that. :salute:


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good deal man, glad to see decent people step up to the plate. Best of luck to you this season and I hope your generosity is rewarded.


----------



## BruceLyon (Nov 9, 2011)

right on, man...you're an inspiration for the rest of us to always be looking to do the right thing. thanks also for your service, and defending our way of life. God bless you!ussmileyflag


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

KARMA. If I was a *BOSS DEALER / REP* I would jump on the opportunity to reward you service to country and community with a nice new VXT. *BOSS*should be proud to have such a patriot fly their flag....Good luck (i'm pullin for ya) lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

We I didn't see you on the news so you must of plowed everyone out!


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

lol, most of them. I am trying to get a Ford Ranger set up because my 250 w/ the 8' blade is just way too big for some of those driveways. I found a truck down near olean for a grand, but I still have to find a plow under 7' for it.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow great. Maybe BOSS will be a hero for even less $$ with a smaller plow.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats great. karma will be your friend for a while and that clip on the news should do great for your business. Thank you for your military service as well.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

What a story, glad there are still good people out there! Hope you are on the receiving end of this soon.


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

UPDATE.....We have spoken with Ryan and he is in the process of securing a Ford Ranger to increase his ability to provide snow removal for the victims of this scam. Because of the narrow driveways that he is dealing with he is requesting a 7' Sport Duty to accomplish this task. BOSS will be providing Ryan with the Sport Duty blade and our Buffalo Dealer, General Welding, will be providing free installation of the product for Ryan.

We applaud Ryan's efforts to help these people and we are thrilled to be able to help him out by providing the equipment that he needs.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Good job! And General Welding does a good job on their installations.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Great story.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yahoo!!!!! I exchanged PM's with "ryan" this morning and as all would expect he is humble and will probably not post regarding his discussions with Jodi, but we can be assured *BOSS*stepped up and did a terrific thing for him and the community as a whole. 
I can't applaud Jodi and *BOSS* enough. To step up and follow through is amazing. 
*WE WANT PICS !!*
Great job Jodi


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

:salute: Thumbs Up

..................................


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

I really don't know what to say except a massive THANK YOU! to BOSS and GENERAL WELDING! I will be getting the new (to me) Ranger within a week. I have a buddy that is going to volunteer his time to run the north route with me. Getting this new rig will mean that we are able to pick up 10-20 more of the victims bringing the total up over 40 accounts. This truly shows great character on behalf of everyone at BOSS. You have a customer for life with me now. I will be buying a VXT for my main truck this coming fall. Thank you for all the comments and to everyone who made this happen!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not sure who's blushing more,you or your avatar!


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Very cool.


----------



## White Knight (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Ryan, it takes a special person to step up like that and do what is right! the sacrifice is a great one.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Now we need someone from Mobil on here to get this guy some free gas lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1437378 said:


> Now we need someone from Mobil on here to get this guy some free gas lol


And Ford for a new Ranger!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Maybe get Dano to stop being shady and send him a few cases of FF???


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That is so cool!


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

Great job, Ryan!


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

Great job this world needs more poeple like you congrats on the new plow:salute:


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you for your service!
Congrats on the plow you deserve it!Thumbs Up


----------

